# Why can't all owners be good ones?



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been looking around for hedgehogs that need to be re homed in my area. So far, no luck. 

But im constantly combing through Cragislist and ebay and what not. and its driving me nuts.
Every other post is a breeder who is talking about how they're easy to care for and make great presents.
and all the other posts are people who just don't want them any more or whose kids won't play with them any more.

ugh.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

11swedishfish, where are you located? Did you post a request here? Maybe you will find one here....


----------



## 11swedishfish (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in Massachusetts (30 miles west of boston)
yeah i've been looking around here too...
If its at all possible, i would like to re home or adopt one. But im not sure if i would make the best adopter because often those hedgies need more experienced owners and i have no experience at all. But hopefully something will come up


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Well you are in the right place to learn all you need to know. You probably will be a very good hedge owner when you are ready!


----------

